# Savoya's Euro2010 winning MBX6 set up.



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.neobuggy.net/images/News/savoya_euros2010.pdf

Savoya's Euro Win MBX6 set up. A few things here are different than what many of us run on ours so this could be some interesting experimenting.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

good luck with that setup.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

He also said he used a torsen diff for practice and qualifying. Also, looking at the sheet, that has to be one of the loosest cars ever. Good luck to anyone that wants to attempt to drive that car. LOL


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL I agree they are some weird arse adjustments. Perhaps in conjunction with one another they work? I don't know. But on the flip side he won the Euros and we would not have been close.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> that has to be one of the loosest cars ever. LOL


I agree, note he put on the sheet that the track was low traction and bumpy to boot. Talk about making it worse no? But *** it worked!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

What makes the car loose on his set-up? just trying to learn. thnx


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

JANKEII said:


> What makes the car loose on his set-up? just trying to learn. thnx


Mark and Nick's perception of traction makes it loose.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe cause its a Mugen...had to get that in couldn't resist.:cheers:


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Haha..


killerkustoms said:


> Maybe cause its a Mugen...had to get that in couldn't resist.:cheers:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't know you had to setup based on perception. I am having a hard enough time with reality.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Those types of tracks also dont have many jumps at all. Their setup is mostly tuned to sweepers, chicanes (sp?), and low speed corners. So, not the best setup to go by for a US Style track.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

what I wanna see is someone run 45% fuel


----------

